# Winter setup



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Posted this over at the .org, but wanted to share with the fest as well.

I mounted my new winter setup today--no snow in sight and I'm sure it will be a while since I put them on. 

Ended up with Style 71 replicas from aaarims.com Paid $658 shipped. 

Front BMW-Z8-17-3 ET41 

Rear BMW-Z8-17-e39 ET20 w/ hub centric rings 

Tires are Nokian WRs in 225/45/17 Paid $714 with mounting/balancing and tax. 

Know they aren't the perfect size (3.85% error), but they will work well for our infrequent bad weather here in Colorado. I'll report back after the first snow.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Those wheels look extremely small with the larger M3 fenders. But that looks like a sweet winter setup.

Did you have the stock 19's on the M before? If so, I might have wanted to try the 135's with a winter tire setup (if thats possible at all)


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Nope--had the 18s before. Wanted a setup that was easily switchable in my garage whenever I felt the need.

The 17s will do much better in snow than 18 or 19 inchers would have. It's pretty amazing that a 17 inch wheel looks tiny now. My 96 328i had 15 inch wheels which I upgraded to 16s. I thought they were large at the time.


----------



## ewink (Dec 1, 2003)

The web site lists the z8's as fitting up to 2002. would they fit a 3251 2003?

E


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't know for sure, but they fit my 2003 M3. I'd give them a call to verify before ordering. I'm pretty sure hub size and bolt pattern haven't changed for a while on the 3 series.


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

So assuming one put on 17's, would that allow you to use chains, or does the use of chains interfere with DSC/ABS and therefore can never be used?


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

You can use chains on the M3 as long as you go with the 225/45-17 tire. Don't know about other models. It's in the owner's manual.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Alternative Vehicle*



tyler2you said:


> Nope--had the 18s before. Wanted a setup that was easily switchable in my garage whenever I felt the need.
> 
> The 17s will do much better in snow than 18 or 19 inchers would have. It's pretty amazing that a 17 inch wheel looks tiny now. My 96 328i had 15 inch wheels which I upgraded to 16s. I thought they were large at the time.


I purchased 19s and use the 18s for winter tires....such as Noreasters, but I rarely drive at all in the snow, I use my Econo-Honda

Dont you have a truck or a SUV as an alternative vehicle for the snow, why use the M3 in the snow, unless that is your ONLY vehicle, then I understand...no choice....but 17s..look very tiny for the M3....my 2 cents..


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Winters here in Colorado Springs are usually very mild. Guessing 95% of the time, the roads are clear. I bought the snow setup for those days when it is clear in the morning, but by 4 pm it is snowing and I need to get home.

When there is snow on the ground in the morning, I drive the Passat.


----------

